# Silver to sell



## AlastairSC (4 Nov 2022)

Hi everyone,
I have inherited some silver bars. How do I sell them? Alternatively, how do I buy more as a diversification (I already have basic financials of mortgage, savings, investments, pension etc covered)
Advice appreciated from anyone with experience. Thanks.


----------



## Ravima (4 Nov 2022)

If you buy silver bars and physically hold them, you must pay VAT. It is probably better to buy with storage, meaning no VAT.

How do you sell them? Perhaps donedeal etc??


----------



## ClubMan (4 Nov 2022)

A quick Google finds several gold/silver bullion dealers in Ireland for me


----------



## Marc (4 Nov 2022)

This was my take on this based on an actual discussion with a probate lawyer 









						Investing in Precious Metals - Everlake
					

Investing in precious metals out of fear or uncertainty can add unnecessary complexity and costs to your estate.




					everlake.ie


----------



## camlin90 (4 Nov 2022)

Marc said:


> This was my take on this based on an actual discussion with a probate lawyer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure of relevance to the OP's query, but it's good to know from this article that inflation and lack of trust in the banks fall under the heading of "phantom risks" - one might have thought otherwise given recent global and local developments.

Just ensure to remain "in the system" where a steady stream of up-front commissions and fund-based charges can be extracted.


----------



## Marc (5 Nov 2022)

In this guide I set out how to deal with inflation and as I stress, precious metals, and silver in particular, are not a reliable hedge against inflation









						Everlake Guide to Inflation - Everlake
					

The Everlake guide to inflation examines the history of inflation, the cause of the recent climb, and how we should react.




					everlake.ie
				




More detail can be found in this extensive presentation I gave to the CFA institute






						Is there a role for gold in an investment portfolio? - Everlake
					

This is a presentation I gave for the CFA institute in Dublin in the summer of 2011. My conclusions are that adding almost anything negatively correlated with equities to a portfolio should improve efficiency. BUT for gold to work you need two things 1) Luck - you need to buy when prices are low...




					everlake.ie


----------



## Robert Moore (18 Nov 2022)

camlin90 said:


> Not sure of relevance to the OP's query, but it's good to know from this article that inflation and lack of trust in the banks fall under the heading of "phantom risks" - one might have thought otherwise given recent global and local developments.
> 
> Just ensure to remain "in the system" where a steady stream of up-front commissions and fund-based charges can be extracted.


Excellent points


----------

